# Local Nicotine Supply......



## TylerD (21/11/13)

Hey guys!
I might have some good news about local nicotine suppliers....just waiting to hear back from them.
I will let you know as soon as I know anything!
Watch this space!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/11/13)

ooooooh! Goodie goodie gumdrops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (21/11/13)

Do tell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (21/11/13)

Please do tell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (21/11/13)

You know i'm gonna refresh this thread every 2 minutes from now onwards...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)

no kidding - the holy grail of SA vaping...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (21/11/13)

I work at a process engineering company and I saw a delivery for some chemicals today at reception. I then mailed the company from who we received the package. They actually sell nicotine. They will send me an official quote. I am just waiting to see what the prices will be and quality of the nicotine. I will let you know as soon as I hear anything back from them!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (21/11/13)

Wow, news of the year! Am all ears!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)

Please do - I would certainly be interested in buying bulk from them rather than risk our shady customs process

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/11/13)

Thats just amazeballs!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/11/13)

Question though - would it already be diluted with VG/PG?


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Question though - would it already be diluted with VG/PG?


 
I think with labs you specify what you want your 'base' to be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (21/11/13)

We would be very keen to order bulk. Ratio of around 60% VG 40% PG 12mg Nicotine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (21/11/13)

TylerD i will name my first born after you ! And yes even if it's a girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/11/13)

Hehehe! I will see when they send me the info and things tomorrow. I will give info through as I get it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (22/11/13)

awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Riaz (22/11/13)

please keep us updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (22/11/13)

Update: Guys, I'm still waiting for my quote and info from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Update: Guys, I'm still waiting for my quote and info from them.


 
South African service at its peak  Hehe tell them you have 63 people eagerly awaiting news lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/11/13)

As long as you know we're holding our breath, and by now all of us are a weird hue of blue and purple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (25/11/13)

Ok, so now they ask me what nicotine I want.
They told me to have a look at the sigma site and let her know what I will need.

Anybody chemically orientated that can tell us what we need?

http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/south-africa.html


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/13)

what do they mean by what nicotine  what strength or what? Dont know anything other than the different strengths haha


----------



## TylerD (25/11/13)

Ye I know. Same here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

I see most grades are PESTANAL grade. That looks like it is meant to be used as pesticide?
I think this is the one we want...
http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/sigma/n3876?lang=en&region=ZA

However, I must warn. This contains over a gram of nicotine per ml. This is lethal on skin contact. I think it will be better if they can dilute it to a max of 10%
10% nicotine is 100mg/ml which is still dangerous, but you need to absorb almost 1ml in your blood before it becomes lethal.
if you have 60 ml of 100mg/ml nicotine, you can make close to 300ml ejuice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

Wait, I think that one is still wrong. Give me a sec

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

It is either:
http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/sigma/n0267?lang=en&region=ZA
or
any (-)-Nicotine
That is what we need


But I don't want 99%
10% is the highest i will risk bringing into my home.
99% when you work with, needs to be done in a vent box/fume hood anyways, so very few of us can work with it. If that is the only option, I will send it to a friend's lab to dilute in their fume hood by qualified personel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/13)

can they not dilute it for us Tyler? Do the VG, PG before we order? I am way to scared to work with pure nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/11/13)

Send them this link: Tell them this is what we want.

http://wizardlabs.us/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_65

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/11/13)

Cool, I will send them that link and see what they say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (25/11/13)

can't wait  this is so cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

Agreed, this is so beyond cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/11/13)

Ok, so they don't have anybody that can dilute and give us 100mg/ml.
I have ask her to quote me on the http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/sigma/n0267?lang=en&region=ZA

We will need to get a lab that will be able to do the diluting.

I will let you know when I get the price and then we can see if it would be viable to actually do mixing in SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

That is not (-)-Nicotine.

Here is the link.
http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/sigma/n3876?lang=en&region=ZA

The price is listed as R2,454.70 for 100ml.
a 100ml bottle will dilute more or less as follows:
100 is still dangerous and by diluting it to 36 will not affect the cost too much.





If we do 36mg, It will will end up close to 3L of nicotine base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/11/13)

So with the PG and or VG it will still work out to under R.50 for 30ml. Am I right?


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

We can make exactly 2770ml with the (-)-Nicotine if we make 36mg.
This in turn make 92 30ml bottles.
Let say VG is R30 for 250ml
Then we need to add 2670ml to the 100ml Nic. So we will need 11 bottles VG.
That is R330
R350 + R2454.70 = R2784.70
R2784.70 / 92 bottles
Each bottle will cost us R30.50 give or take a few cents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/11/13)

That actually sounds quite awesome. Now we need someone to do the mixing. I will ask around.


----------



## Silver (28/11/13)

Well done for all the investigations. At least there will be a nicotine supply for a long time - LOL


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

One cost I did not think of was The cost of the bottles. So add about R5 per 30ml.
However, I'm sure most of us will prefer some sort of bulk, so lets make it 100ml bottles?
I will be in for 2 x 100ml


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

at least one bottle of 100 mil or at least 3 x 30ml bottles for me. probably more depending on how much my mate wants also


----------



## TylerD (28/11/13)

Yea, I'm in for 2 or more 100ml bottles.
Lets get numbers and see if there is enough people wanting Nic.


----------



## Derick (28/11/13)

Well we would probably take a full 3L


----------



## TylerD (28/11/13)

Cool, then I will let you know as soon as I hear about delivery and things. Still looking for a lab or something tho. Cool.


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

didn't crafty say he has a conection who works in a lab?


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

I do, but I doubt she will let me use it for large repeatable orders.
I will ask her though. Will only have an answer tomorrow more or less.
In the meantime, if any one finds a lab, let us know. They should have an overhead stirrer, and a fume extraction hood, and it should be capable of handling large quantities like 3L.


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

all these requirements sound a lot like a picnic table in the back yard mission  but i guess getting it done in a lab is more safe with less bugs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/11/13)

An open source distributing liquid nicotine in South Africa would open up the doors for many a freak like me who'd want to start a juice line based out of SA. So sad that the law is technically preventing the sale of e-liquid by anyone. I seriously wonder why they choose for it to be so when after the decision was made, no body gives a rats ass about enforcing it and still the vaping community keeps growing.

Soon the vape scene will flare up, boom and be well manifested while officials can only sit back and wonder how the **** this all happened.

Okay now I'm rambling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/11/13)

Ok, got the quote back from Minema. (The place that will be supplying if we decide to.)

The price will be R.3732-00 per 100ml. This price is with delivery, permits and tax. We can then pick it up at their office in Randpark Ridge or Modderfontein.

Lead time is 6 - 8 weeks because of the permits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

That brings it to roughly R45 a bottle. Still much cheaper than the R100 we pay now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

mother of mercy, 6 - 8 weeks? still worth it because of the price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

Ok, and now for the bursting of the bubble. This is not USP grade. This is Analytical grade.
I reckon it "should" be fine. Thing is, we don't know what the other 0.5% is in that bottle.

I'm also convinced that half the eliquid out there that states they use USP grade is actually using analytical grade, and I'm sure a few will even use industrial grade.
Decision is with you guys. If the consensus is that we still buy, then I will be in.


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

Sorry, I got lost in the sums. So that is 100ml of full strength nic for R3732.00, which needs to be diluted to at least 100mg/l? Giving 1 liter of 100mg/l?


----------



## Derick (28/11/13)

Yeah... if not USP or BP or JSP or any pharma grade then I would rather not risk it - If we resell something that might cause someone somewhere some sort of health issue, we could be in serious trouble

So, sorry, count us out - but if you personally want to risk it - then please go ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

Jip. But for safety, I would suggest diluting it to 36.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

I imported 100mg/l USP, which for 1 liter would have been around R2440.oo, shipping included. Ok, it was marked customs friendly, so I avoided that costs.


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Ok, and now for the bursting of the bubble. This is not USP grade. This is Analytical grade.
> I reckon it "should" be fine. Thing is, we don't know what the other 0.5% is in that bottle.
> 
> I'm also convinced that half the eliquid out there that states they use USP grade is actually using analytical grade, and I'm sure a few will even use industrial grade.
> Decision is with you guys. If the consensus is that we still buy, then I will be in.


 


google saves the day
http://www.ecigsoutlet.co.uk/index....etable-Glycerin-100ml/garden_flypage.tpl.html

Analytical grade is da shiz


----------



## TylerD (28/11/13)

Guys, I feel we must rather leave this venture to a decent chemical engineer. I am not comfortable with this. If any of you want to go ahead with this sourcing, please go ahead and I will give you all info I have. I just feel a bit scared to go through everything and killing people in the process. I will rather go the R.100/30ml route or try and import. If anyone can get it for less or start to import, please keep me up to date.


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

No problems, Tyler. Thanks for all your trouble.


----------



## Silver (28/11/13)

Just a question, who are the local suppliers that sell 30ml for R100?
Ie, where have you bought this from in the past?


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

vapourmountain and eciggies sell the nic here in sa


----------



## Silver (28/11/13)

Isnt Vapourmountain an eCiggies reseller? In which case, its just eCiggies. Where are they getting it from do you think?


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

lol no you will make oupa have a heart attack. it's one of the other cape vape suppliers that's a reseller


----------



## Silver (28/11/13)

Sorry Oupa, no harm intended 

Am a bit confused here. Ok thanks for clarifying that.

So, only two known ready made nicotine liquid suppliers here that we know of so far...


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

only 2 in the country. or else someone would have heard about another source. don't worry we'll get our local coop mix going i'm sure


----------



## Derick (28/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Guys, I feel we must rather leave this venture to a decent chemical engineer. I am not comfortable with this. If any of you want to go ahead with this sourcing, please go ahead and I will give you all info I have. I just feel a bit scared to go through everything and killing people in the process. I will rather go the R.100/30ml route or try and import. If anyone can get it for less or start to import, please keep me up to date.


Thank you for the effort - it is appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (28/11/13)

denizenx said:


> lol no you will make oupa have a heart attack. it's one of the other cape vape suppliers that's a reseller


 
Bud Oupa is indeed a Eciggies.co.za reseller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (28/11/13)

There is two or 3 eciggies agenta in cape town but oupa is the most active one

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

ah cool, my ability to make a nana of myself has increased the general populations knowledge  awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (28/11/13)

denizenx said:


> ah cool, my ability to make a nana of myself has increased the general populations knowledge  awesome


 

Lol i know the feeling all too well....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/12/13)

Once u guys gav the details worked out on the nic .. let me knw ill ne intrested .. will ask mt bro if he can use works labs( saps labs) for hes own mad scientist experiments n let you guys know 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeT (23/12/13)

Man... what a pity about the Nicotine (thanx for the research and efforts guys - I would have been in)

Bought a whole bunch of stuff from Oupa last week... went mad and mixed 3 x 30ml (36mg) nic bottles at 12mg... busy steeping at the moment but so far the results are fantastic....

Gota get more nicotine....!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

